

IOS7 Beta 3 Released - mvkel

Get it at your usual spot!
======
FTVM
where is this usual spot?

~~~
mikestew
[https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios](https://developer.apple.com/devcenter/ios).
But if you don't know that, then this post probably isn't relevant to you.

~~~
FTVM
lol, I was expecting a download elsewhere

